# Hey People



## Tango (Sep 15, 2010)

Hollá, I've had a mantid at home for about a week. He/she is a solid three inches long. Gotta figure out how to post pics. I feed it crickets and it even drinks a little water from a spoon. It's purty cool, I wouldn't have thought they're so interactive.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum. Mantids are a heck of a lot of fun, great pets.

-Kevin


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Yep, there's a reason why all of us here are so addicted to these little guys! =)


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and addiction! :lol: They're the most amazing little buggers!


----------



## novaz (Sep 15, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Welcome to the forum and addiction! :lol: They're the most amazing little buggers!


Thats funny Laura its an old English saying

welcome to the Forum

lots of helpfull friendly peps here


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 15, 2010)

welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Derek (Sep 15, 2010)

welcome hope you have fun.


----------



## ismart (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome, you found us!


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I used to let my mantids drink off spoons when I was a kid.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2010)

Welcome, good to see you here!


----------



## thorhack (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome, it seems as if more and more people catch one and find this site just as I did haha


----------



## shorty (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

